# springs with actual biggest drop



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been waiting to see if anyone releases springs with bigger drop but I'm tired of waiting. I know from experience advertised drop and actual drop can be different. For some reason when I try and view pics on here its it and miss if the window that pops up stays up long enough for me to actually see the pic. Mines a 12 lt fyi I'm sure eco/ltz suspension affects actual drop. TIA


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Talk to Jakkaroo by sending him a PM.

If you want the biggest drop, do what he did. 

I think it is K Sport Coilovers with 18k springs.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/12457-its-slow-its-low.html


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> I've been waiting to see if anyone releases springs with bigger drop but I'm tired of waiting. I know from experience advertised drop and actual drop can be different. For some reason when I try and view pics on here its it and miss if the window that pops up stays up long enough for me to actually see the pic. Mines a 12 lt fyi I'm sure eco/ltz suspension affects actual drop. TIA


If you want only springs, i think the H&R are the best imo for a nice clean drop.

But if you want low, real low, go with Coil-overs.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't keep cars long enough to justify the cost of coilovers. I thought about being ghetto(please no preaching necessary I'm 31) and trimming a coil but looking at the oem springs they get smaller at both bottom and top so I don't think that's an option because i don't think springs would sit in their cup correctly.


----------

